# MSI Dragon Center zeigt Funktionen nicht an



## simon9438 (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Nach dem Update des Dragon Center werden mir Funktionen wie die Lüfter Steuerung nicht mehr angezeigt.
Neuinstallation von Dragon Center und SDK bringt nichts. Ich hab versucht die Software über die Produktseite (Support For MPG Z390 GAMING PRO CARBON AC | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global) zu installieren, was überhaupt nicht klappt, da das Setup sich einfach schließt.
Daher hab ich das Setup von hier (MSI Dragon Center Download Center), was eigentlich die gleiche Version sein sollte.
Mein Mainboard ist das MPG Z390 GAMING PRO CARBON AC. Anbei sind noch Bilder wie es aussehen soll und wie es bei mir aussieht.
Möglicherweise hatte jemand das gleiche Problem und kann mir da weiterhelfen. Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## Micha0208 (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ich würde Dir raten auf das MSI Dragon Center zu verzichten.
Ich habe mit solch verzichtbarer Mainboard-Software durchweg nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Das MSI Dragon Center hat aber einen besonders schlechten Ruf. Gibt unheimlich viele bei denen das Dragon Center plötzlich Probleme macht. Ein Bekannter hat es kurz genutzt, aber die Software wieder deinstalliert. Es hat Sachen/Änderungen nicht richtig übernommen und es gab sogar Abstürze in Zusammenhang mit dem Dragon Center.

Ich habe auch ein MSI-Board und von Anfang an alles (Lüfterkurven usw.) im UEFI (Bios) eingestellt und habe das Dragon Center nie vermisst.

Freundliche Grüße
Micha


----------

